# Mexican Field Trip



## Marcelo (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello guys 

I did not know this ( field trips ) natural habitat thread does exist, so I placed very interesting pictures of my field trip around the mexican pacific ocean.

I hope you enjoy the pictures, I just want to show you how interesting is the mexican jungle and the habitat were some Brachypelmas and Aphonopelmas live. 

just go to my picture thread!!!


----------

